# woodville mall racing



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*...................................*

wow was alot of fun saturday racing at woodville mall , man Dave you have not missed a step and it was good to see cheater Chuck back , now if we can get the G-Burg Mafia back in action that would be awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Is the schedule for Toledo posted anywhere? I'd be interested in racing up there again but have no idea when and what theya re running. 

Thanks


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Toledo Schedule is 1st 3rd 5th sat is oval
2nd 4th sat is offroad
sunday is roadcourse 
opens at 9 am to ?
ALSO .......TUE Micro flying, WED Practice, Thur 1/24 scale mini z all 4pm to 9pm


call pat for more info 567 661 0009 :wave:


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you race any of the Losi micros up there? Also do you have a track for larger scale? 1/10 onroad


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Here is a video from one end of the oval. Brp's running. Bud at the wheel


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*



Chaz955i said:


> Is the schedule for Toledo posted anywhere? I'd be interested in racing up there again but have no idea when and what theya re running.
> 
> Thanks


i think they are going to run oval every sat now and yes points race is every other week which not this weekend but next weekend will be a points race and onroad races on sunday with alot of people showing up


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*



deadsquirrle said:


> Do you race any of the Losi micros up there? Also do you have a track for larger scale? 1/10 onroad


yes we race micros and 1/10th scales and we run both on sat and sunday and we do have a new class starting on saturday which is the speck slash with a late model body and we run the losi rear tires all the way around rules will be posted for that class soon ( for sure will run the stock traxxas motor and esc ) that comes in the slash truck :thumbsup:

by the way track size is 40 x 80


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow OVAL is every weekend now/ HMMM kool goin to have to get jay ready to race :woohoo:


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks. please post up some rules. Im interested but its over an hour and don't want to come unprepared. I race at VanWert Ohio which is only 15-20 minutes so I'm a regular there but would like to come up sometime.


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*new class*



2056dennis said:


> yes we race micros and 1/10th scales and we run both on sat and sunday and we do have a new class starting on saturday which is the speck slash with a late model body and we run the losi rear tires all the way around rules will be posted for that class soon ( for sure will run the stock traxxas motor and esc ) that comes in the slash truck :thumbsup:
> 
> by the way track size is 40 x 80


will pat be selling the late model body at the track and do you have a date to srat the class:wave::freak:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*new class speck slash late model*

Wilk30 im not sure if Pat will have the bodies right now i just ordered 5 bodies for guys and i think i will be ordering more here soon rules will be posted this weekend at the track and racing will begin once we get 3 cars to make a class but right now there looks to be 6-9 guys for the class again once we all get our trucks ready


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*slash oval*

d arrel this is wilkie i would like one of the late model body if you would sell me one, i would like to run the slash oval. i will come to the track as soon as get my radio set up. i will have to drive one handed i had a stoke in june and my left arm and hand are not working at this time and we are working my radio so i will steer with my rigth hand and run the tigger with my rigth.foot


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

wilkie sorry to hear about your health im sure you will get it all worked out and i believe there will be a xtra body so yes you will have one there just come and see me


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hey what type of latemodel body? is it the losi mini ? if so i have a couple of ok used bodies you can have .


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*bodies*

thanks but to small for what we are doing lol and forgot to mention woodville is racing oval on sat for the next 3 weekends because of the hollidays :thumbsup:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

sweet , goin to try n race nxt sat. been hunting all wk sun is last day . goin to run mini latemodel class again:thumbsup:


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*late model body*



2056dennis said:


> wilkie sorry to hear about your health im sure you will get it all worked out and i believe there will be a xtra body so yes you will have one there just come and see me


thank darrel my radio is all set up to try so maybe i can get to the track next sat. hope to see you all then.:tongue:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

lil jay wants to come out this sat . so... see yea all then. hell run the latemodels:thumbsup:


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

*pan cars ??*

Are you guys running pancars there, is so what classes.(13.5,17.5 540 johnson)?? we would like to try out other tracks to run. son has car and he is just starting pan class..


----------



## nrtv20 (Jan 10, 2008)

For On road on sunday's its WGT 13.5 boosted, VTA 21.5 boosted, F1 21.5 blinky, Traxxas Rally (open), 1/18th (open) no 1/12th yet.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Any micro racing going on this winter? I just picked up a few parts to finish my Oval micro t brushless racer. Would like some competition


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

well right now there is not alot of the mini's showing up but does not meant that they will not be comeing just need to have some start showing and it seams to get the rest to get the itch lol


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Fun practice on sat. Wow the big sliders are taken over nice turn out . very fast . novice austin is getn bettr with his mini latemodel look out kiddies. :thumbsup: Has there been any points for mini latemodels set. Anyone know whos in the class?


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

what's going to happen to you guys with the proposal to close down the mall i heard about on the news this morning? is there a back-up plan if they close it down?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:dude: hey pat hang in there. email me [email protected] or ill call the new store an or come buy. if you need any help were on board. :thumbsup: HELP KEEP HOBBYSTOPWEST RACEWAY GOING !!!!!! WE NEED a Track !


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*bodys*

2056dennis have you got the bodys if not let me kwon when they come in thank you wilkie:thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

The G-Burg Mafia showed up sat. Had a great time. Please let us know what's going to happen with track.

George Flores


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mafia*

yea the mafia shows up when im not there , lol !!!! i know you guys had that planned out that way :thumbsup: and i will be intouch with chuck as soon as i find out anything . 


wilkie there is no word on the bodies yet still waiting for them to show up


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

hey boys and girls hang in there Pat is working on getting us another place to race , so keep the fingers crossed and hopefully he can get it done , but im sure he will need some help from us ( the racer's to make this happen ) so Pat i will help all i can to get the move made fast !!! lol im not bad at putting down carpet either !!!! and you have my number :thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I hope so ...The MGLC is always on my list of races to goto. Will the Mall closing effect the gas track as well??


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

not sure yet as far as the gas track goes , but we will be racing this weekend for sure and hopeing we have a track after the hollidays , so stop over and race this weekend and we will all know more im sure


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Darrel, Did you order any extra late model bodies? what is the difference between the front and rear wheels for rustler? just curious. Are you gonna be there tomorrow?

George


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

George you have mail , as far as the wheels go the rustler rear rims have a different offset to them which makes the width narrow so i use the rustler fronts all the way around on my car


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Everyone! It's official that we are moving to the Great Eastern Shopping Center on Woodville Road across from Meijer. I don't have the keys yet but a lease was signed today. I'll try to keep everyone informed as to when we can get into the store. Get ready to "Get R Done" *Pat*


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:woohoo: AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pat email me @ [email protected] n let me know whats an when we are makin the move an setn it up . WE'LL be ther to GET R DONE :thumbsup: john n lil john


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Attention Hobbystop west race way racers. Pat has MOVED INTO GREAT EASTERN . on woodville rd. hes next to the DOLLAR TREE. The track n store will be open mid jan hopefully. ANYONE who wants to help stop over an give a hand :thumbsup: Spread the word


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hobby stop raceway*

*and there is heat !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh yea i said it !!!! We have heat *


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

wilkie we have a guy that races with us with one hand would love to see how you made your radio work with a foot throttle if you can show us a pic and maybe tell us your secret on how you wired it would be great


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Drving one hand*

wE MADE A STAND FOR THE RADIO SO ITS UPRIGHT JUST LIKE IF YOU WERE USEING YOUR LEFT HAND TO TRIGGER THE THROTTLE. i DRILL A SMALL HOLE IN THE TRIGGER AND HOOKED A Z rod in the hole I hooked Z ROD to A RC AIRPLANE CRAN BELL I THEN HOOKE A RC PLANE REROD TO THE OTHER END OF THE CRAN BELL YOU ALSO CAN USE A BIKE CABLE THAT GOES DROWN TO A BARN HING THAT IS WELDED TO THE STAND I PUT A SPRING BEWEEN THE TWO PART OF THE BARN HING AND I USE MT RIGHT FOOT THROTTLE AND I STEER WITH MY RIGHT HAND I ALSO SET IN A CHAIR I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO POST PICTURE I HAVE SOME PICTURE IF I CAN GET SOMEONE TO HELP ME TO POST SOME PICTURE I WILL DO IT


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

okracer said:


> wilkie we have a guy that races with us with one hand would love to see how you made your radio work with a foot throttle if you can show us a pic and maybe tell us your secret on how you wired it would be great


try going to my picture and album i put 3 picture on there i hope one is of our frist try the pitures with the black stand is the one i use now. Hope this help


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

:wave: Whoo-hoo! Carpet tape arrived today and we're gettin ready to set up the new track. I can't wait to get back to racing! :thumbsup:

:tongue: Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby stop west*

ok guys and gals get ready track will be open soon , so get them rides ready


----------



## nrtv20 (Jan 10, 2008)

Any pictures yet? Is there an official thread being started for the new place? This seems to be a tough track to follow online, there are so many small threads started on hobby talk and rctech that I never know where to post or get info.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hobby stop west*



nrtv20 said:


> Any pictures yet? Is there an official thread being started for the new place? This seems to be a tough track to follow online, there are so many small threads started on hobby talk and rctech that I never know where to post or get info.


well for now this is a good place but yes there will be another site once the doors open and so far looks like it could be next saturday for racing stay tuned


----------



## nrtv20 (Jan 10, 2008)

Any news on when the first race is going to happen?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*ok*

well grand opening for the hobby shop will be Feb 1 but racing will be starting this weekend sat oval and sun onroad doors open at 10:00


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Sweet hope to be there. Darrel, do you have a set of rules for the SC late model class that you can email or post on here. Trying to get my car together but hearing something about a spoiler rule. Can we use any springs on the shocks? Any other body rules?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*g-burg mafia*

hey man all we can run is stock shocks and springs and the spoiler is max 3 inches tall and should be about 12 1/4 long and if you go to c&m bodies they have the spoiler rules on there site , here ya go G-BURG MAFIA


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

lil john n i will try to make it . been busy trying to keep things goin with my towing business. with the winter being so mild business suks


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

cool, thanks for the info Darrel!


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

can we cut the springs down?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*g-burg*

that is no on cutting the springs , but you can put tubes inside the shocks to lower the car and you can change the oil in the shocks to what ever you want


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

ok thanks for the info.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Hobby Stop West Raceway First Races!!!!!!!!*

Well guys/gals it's time. Oval racing starts this Saturday and On-road will be Sunday. Bring out your stuff and check out how the new track feels. We will be tight on having all the electricity to all the pit tables but we've got lots of extension chords.

Thanks to everyone helping us with this adventure, especially Brian and Mike Hamernik, Matt Heckman, Bobby Hancock, Dan Quisno, Bill Klingbeil, Dan McCarthy, Eric Lewandowski, Juice, Ed Young, Darrell Scott, David Greer, John Worden, Mindy Fehrmann, Marvin Davis, Lon Burling Sr., Chuck Cairnes and his son, Rick Staler, Jimmy, Rich Mickle, Dave Berry, my son Bobby, and my wonderful wife Kathy! If I missed anyone, thank you all for your help. It could not have been done without all of the countless hours of effort that you've all put in. You folks are amazing!

Looking forward to seeing you at the track, :wave:

Pat Falgout :dude:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Pat....see everyone at the track Sunday. :thumbsup: Can't make it Saturday, gotta be at work most of the day.


----------



## nrtv20 (Jan 10, 2008)

F1 prospective points series:

6 Rounds; drop lowest 2 rounds (or missed races)
Points follow actual F1 Points unless other is suggested or specified.

1st : 25 points
2nd : 18 points
3rd : 15 points
4th : 12 points
5th : 10 points
6th : 8 points
7th : 6 points
8th : 4 points
9th : 2 points
10th : 1 point

Tentative Schedule:
January 22nd
February 5th
February 26th
March 18th
March 25th
April 1st

This schedule should accommodate the racers going down to the Winter Nat’s in Florida; it seems a lot of the F1 guys will be attending that event.

Give some feedback for changes and we’ll get something hashed out!!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: way to go on the new track an hobby store. So sweet! It is the best track in or area. Pass the word ppl so we can get alot of diff type of racing goin.


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

what other bodies besides the stalker bodies will fit the slash with the wide losi tires? We are running?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone racing losi mini latemodel sat?


----------

